# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Welke invloed heeft superfood duindoorn bes op onze gezondheid?

## FRANCOIS580

*Nog nooit gehoord van duindoorn bes? Dat is spijtig, want deze struik verdient ongetwijfeld een plaats tussen de vele gezonde superfoods die je gezondheid en lichaamsconditie een flink boost geven. Wat is deze duindoornbes nu precies en wat doet het met onze gezondheid?*

Iedereen die met zijn gezondheid en zijn (over) gewicht begaan is plaatst superfoods hoog bovenaan zijn verlanglijstje. Het is dan ook erg verwonderlijk dat deze duindoorn bes minder bekend is. Dat zal ongetwijfeld niet lang meer duren. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde de immers de bijzonder grote invloed van dit superfood aan op zowel onze lichamelijke als onze geestelijke gezondheid. Deze duindoorn is een struik die mooie, oranjes besjes draagt. Die zijn uitzonderlijk rijk aan alle onmisbare voedingsstoffen waaronder allerlei vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten. Niet alleen de besjes van de duindoorn zijn super gezond. Dat is eveneens het geval met de zaadjes van deze struik. Vanwege onze groeiende aandacht voor alles wat met onze gezondheid en gezonde voeding te maken heeft worden zowel het duindoornsap als de duindoornolie meer en meer verwerkt in tabletten, capsules en in ampullen.

*Zure en prikkend besje*

De opvallend kleine en oranje besjes zitten als het ware tegen de takken van de duindoorn geplakt. Lekker zijn ze niet, of je moest een fan zijn van zure smaken. Wees vooral erg voorzichtig tijdens het plukken, ze kunnen immers bijzonder stevig prikken. Als je geluk hebt, zal je daar echter geen last van hebben want er bestaan ook variëteiten zonder doorns. In de vroegere Oostbloklanden was de duindoorn bes een bijzondere lekkernij en dat is daar nu nog altijd het geval.
Geneeskrachtigste vrucht ooit
Duindoorn komt uit Tibet, China, Mongolië en Zuidoost-Siberië. In deze landen waarderen ze al eeuwen de helende en genezende eigenschappen van deze piepkleine oranje besjes. Stilaan geraken we ook hier meer en over overtuigd van hun positieve invloed op heel wat aandoeningen. Dat wordt trouwens extra ondersteunt door de resultaten van verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken. Wetenschappers noemen de duindoorn niet voor niets de geneeskrachtigste vrucht ooit en dé vrucht van de toekomst.


*De duindoorn bes barst van alle gezonde en onmisbare voedingsstoffen.../...*

Lees verder:

----------

